# Question 2



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Can anyone help me with a design or know a schematic for a three-way crossover? I have an 8 inch Bose bass midrange, 6 inch Infinity, midrange and 3 inch Bose tweeter. I had to strip out the Bose speakers from an old pair of 201’s. These are in a ported tower. 
It’s not that I don’t know about sound. I am a sound man or person ( to be politically correct ). The crossover that was suggested was five K. I have four Jells for the surround, and back surround speakers. Powered by an Onkyo 506 receiver. I have been told by a nice person that a pre built or used cross over is not a sound ideal. 
I am doing the best I can with what I have.
Thanks to all that respond.
Garry

There are no stupid questions, just stupid people. Quote by Mr. Garrison South Park.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

cavedog said:


> Can anyone help me with a design or know a schematic for a three-way crossover? I have an 8 inch Bose bass midrange, 6 inch Infinity, midrange and 3 inch Bose tweeter. I had to strip out the Bose speakers from an old pair of 201’s. These are in a ported tower.
> It’s not that I don’t know about sound. I am a sound man or person ( to be politically correct ). The crossover that was suggested was five K. I have four Jells for the surround, and back surround speakers. Powered by an Onkyo 506 receiver. I have been told by a nice person that a pre built or used cross over is not a sound ideal.
> I am doing the best I can with what I have.
> Thanks to all that respond.
> ...


This sounds like a disaster especially for a first time speaker builder. I suggest you build one of the kits out there first.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, unless you have the measuring gear to get a good read on the performance and impedance of each of those drivers, making a crossover for them is going to be very difficult.

At least with kits or published designs, someone has already figured out the crossover and driver characteristics.

There are just too many variables to use trial-and-error to get the crossover right -- especially for a 3 way crossover.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

It would be in your best interest to start with a proven design for a first time build. How much money will you spend and how big of a box can you handle?


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to ditto all the preivous posters and add this. Check this link and then decide what you want to do.

http://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-mfaq


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice link. Time start all over again. Save some money to buy what I really want. Ill sell them to somebody. The more research I do, the more I learn. Thanks everyone. P.S. Anyone know where I can pick up some JBL L166's?


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

evilskillit said:


> I'm going to ditto all the preivous posters and add this. Check this link and then decide what you want to do.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-mfaq


Thanks for this. Great reality check for noobs like myself and a fun read.

Convinced me to buy a couple of books...

Paul P


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you! Can you recommend a site for a kit to build a three way speaker? Eight inch woofer, four or six inch mid, and the appropriate tweeter. I have a Infinity C250 center, JBL 2050 surround, Optima Pro SW-10p sub, and JBL Northridge E10 rear surrounds. Powered with a Onkyo TX-SR506. The Optima was given to me. To describe the Optima as a pro is subjective! Also I have some towers for sell.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

There are three main DIY online retail sites for building speakers:
Zalytron
Madisound
Parts Express

Non-retail sites -- there are a few of those too
Zaph Audio is a great site
DIYSpeakers
Speakerbuilding.com
DIYAudio Forum
I could keep going on, but I think that should be enough for you to start looking.. :whistling:


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

I think there is a build posted in the DIY section of www.htguide.com/forum/ that is a 3way using 2 8" woofers, a 6" mid with several tweeter options. I think its called the Dayton RS 3-Ways. Check em out.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

cavedog said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some JBL L166's?


http://vintagehifipgh.com/index.php...oducts_id=45&zenid=djsifa5h185juakh1lljgh2q46


----------

